# Wanting to move to Orvieto



## Those Two Englishmen (Oct 24, 2011)

Hello all,
We have been living in Rome for the past seven years and have had enough. We are interested in buying a piece of buildable land in the Orvieto area. In the meantime we will probably rent in the area. We are looking for a country house with property near to Orvieto. If you live in the area please take note and send a message.
Cheers James


----------

